# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  Ruspod.com: online course with audio lessons

## wadappen

Hello!  
We're a group of native Russians, and we've just opened an online service that provides Russian lessons that combine different techniques of studying. 
The link is Ruspod. There are 11 free lessons for everybody to try the service out, and then if you like it, you can then easily subscribe for more. The prices start with as little as $0.6 per lesson. 
The core of every lesson is an audio podcast, where we translate and explain a sample dialogue or a piece of writing in Russian. After we're done with the grammar and the vocabulary, we try to give some insights into Russian life and culture. The audio part is accompanied with a lesson on the website, a downloadable .PDF file of the lesson, and a test you can take to practice and check your knowledge. Registered users have personal profiles that keep track of their activity on the website and suggest new lessons to take. 
We're just starting out, and we're really trying hard to provide the best service we can. So we would be very grateful if you tried our website out and let us know if you like it or not. 
Thanks for your attention!

----------


## Hanna

I took a look at your site. Great design, and the lessons look useful and well planned. 
I am definitely downloading the first free ones and the pdf notes that go with them. 
After that we'll see!  
Good luck with the new site!

----------

